# HOYT MICRO ELITE with single pin set-up???



## HOYTMAN594 (Mar 8, 2009)

Has any one out there have any information on this Hoyt Micro Elite with single pin sight system. Have web searched and have found nothing on the single pin sight. Tons on 3 and 5 pin set ups. Your help is greatly needed. 
Was wondering does this one pin set up have thumb slide for make adjustment at 3D shoots and such. wanting it for target Bow.
Thanks for reading and many X's in your future 
:embara:


----------

